# European Scolopendra



## Steven (Dec 29, 2006)

5 different specie Scolopendra from mainland Europe  
(not included Canary island and the doubtfull spec. Sc.clavipes (prob. a synonim of Sc.canidens)

_*Scolopendra oraniensis*_ (wide spread Middeterean spec.)






_*Scolopendra cretica*_ (Creta)






_*Scolopendra canidens*_ (Cyclades Islands)






_*Scolopendra dalmatica*_ (Balkan region)






_*Scolopendra cingulata*_ (wide spread Middeterean spec.)






Illustrated distribution maps can be found on www.scolopendra.be and click scolopendra and choose from the dropdownlist


----------



## bengerno (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi Steven,


Nice collection!:worship: 
That Scolopendra cretica looks familiar to me...  
Don't you plan to make a list of Scolopendra cingulata from different locations in Europe?


----------



## It_lives! (Dec 29, 2006)

OMG, i want that Scolopendra cingulata SO badddd!!!! Give it! Those yellow les are amazing, i love it! you are a very lucky man!:worship:


----------



## bistrobob85 (Dec 29, 2006)

bengerno said:


> Don't you plan to make a list of Scolopendra cingulata from different locations in Europe?


It could be interesting to see the locale variations of sc.cingulatas... Could it be the ''polymorphic'' specie of the european side?

 phil.


----------



## Azoroth (Dec 29, 2006)

I like the dalmatica. They also don't look very big...


----------



## Greg Pelka (Dec 30, 2006)

Steven, greate photos as always, and animals too. What substrate are You using for thouse european species? It looks nice


----------



## Crysta (Sep 17, 2007)

Would this be the blue morph of cingulata? Or a dark dalmata? the legs seem too long and blue for dalmata... Found in Southern Croatia; in a village called Plocice.
























I don't have this one...

Enjoy, let me get pictures of the yellow one..(I have this one  )

Crysta

PS:
Don't be a Crysta


----------



## Selenops (Sep 17, 2007)

Those are sweet! I have become totally absorbed in my Sinai Desert Pede which is a mid-sized centipede like these gorgeous Europeans. Thanks for sharing those great pics.


----------



## Crysta (Sep 17, 2007)

I'd like to know, how big do the S. cingulata get? Small? 3-4 inches? Or maybe 5?


----------



## R.HENNING (Sep 17, 2007)

Steven,

Thanks for sharing the great photos,on a interesting sp.


----------



## syiware (Sep 17, 2007)

*Cool*

that's cool, steven.

i don't have good knowledge for european centipedes.

but i guess the biggest species of them you posted is S. cingulata. isn't it?

i'm just guessing with watching these pictures.. ^^;

i heard there are many colorations of S. cingulata in europe.

maybe next year i may get some plings of S. cingulata from my friend, Jon*****F, israel. ^^;

take care..

-locke


----------



## Steven (Sep 18, 2007)

CentipedeFreak said:


> Would this be the blue morph of cingulata? Or a dark dalmata? the legs seem too long and blue for dalmata... Found in Southern Croatia; in a village called Plocice.


i would say Scolopendra dalmatica.


CentipedeFreak said:


> Enjoy, let me get pictures of the yellow one..(I have this one  )


i did enjoy the dalmatica pix,
waiting for the yellow legged one :} 

and yep Scolopendra cingulata is the biggest European mainland spec.
but it size can vary almost as much as its colorations, biggest adult cingulata i've seen 17cm BL, mostly they are around 12 cm.


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Sep 18, 2007)

bistrobob85 said:


> It could be interesting to see the locale variations of sc.cingulatas... Could it be the ''polymorphic'' specie of the european side?
> 
> phil.


Thats a good idea! That is from spain ( well, not spain spain, PP.CC)








If you want to see how I catch it visit the section Field trips, home trip thread!

Cool pictures, boss!

Cheers
Carles


----------



## Crysta (Sep 18, 2007)

Mine almost looks like that, only that she's abit darker...and her long back legs (Ultimate legs?) are orange, and she's cuter... lol...she also has a bluish-black stripe going down her back, with semi centered darkish strips, insted of the almost whole stripes on your centipede.
Steven,
Makes me wonder...were could I get another?...



Steven said:


> i would say Scolopendra dalmatica.
> 
> i did enjoy the dalmatica pix,
> waiting for the yellow legged one :}
> ...


Ah thank you very much...so I should expect my little girl/boy to get bigger..yummy


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 18, 2007)

Ha, ..."yummy".  I like the midsized and larger too.  I like your pics.  Looks like allot of different cool Scolos over there!


----------



## bistrobob85 (Sep 19, 2007)

I have to say that i'm in love with Sc.Cingulata  and i'd love to see more of its colorforms. Actually, the form i like the most is Israelian ( i know, it's not in Europe... ). Even then, i have two colorforms from this locale...

I gave the colorform names myself so they might not be appropriate...

''Orange form''






''Blue form''






This is an old but still pretty interesting thread . 

 phil.


----------



## Crysta (Sep 19, 2007)

Man that's some nice centipede~ So beautiful... I could just pet it.... haha




The moment you all been waiting for!...I will get better pictures later, but this is her color. The first is in white light while the last tree are in the sun.

I hope you like her/him I called her 'Sun' haha..














I'm always amazed when I see the 'fine golden lines' on the centipedes...so beautiful in the light...she's so cute.












She's a savage little eater...I can almost hear her say 'Mine! get away...'lol
Enjoy,

Crys


----------



## Crysta (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh..by the way, I am also wondering...how easy is it to sex these guys? Or is it not possible...?...













Thanks Crysta


----------

